# مفهوم التطوير فى النظام اليابانى kaizen



## محمد فوزى (13 فبراير 2006)

*مفهوم التغيير و التطوير فى النظام اليابانى kaizen*

http://www.hrm-group.com/vb/showthread.php?t=106
الاخوة الزملاء اعضاء الملتقى يرجى الاطلاع على هذا الموضوع والتعليق ان كان هناك اضافة او فائدة


----------



## إسلام الخطيب (12 مارس 2006)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## صناعة المعمار (12 مارس 2006)

الف شكر 

هذا موضوع جدا مهم...........افادني في مشروع التخرج

ارجو ان تتكرم بالمزيد​


----------



## جرنان (14 مارس 2006)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------

